# PLastisol Transfer small print



## krissiemorando (Jan 8, 2010)

HELP!!! We are printing small test onto American Apparel Cami Tops that are 95% cotton/5% spandex...the transfer is lifting/rubbing off...any suggestions are greatly appreciated


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Give us details please. Time, temp, pressure, location, transfer company, their instructions.


----------



## krissiemorando (Jan 8, 2010)

We are using a 391 temp at 11 secs with very firm pressure, we stepped up to the temp time and pressure from the standard, and our standard is 389 at 9 secs, medium pressure

we get our transfers from Silver Mountain Graphics

The print is very thin

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## astewart (Dec 21, 2009)

is there a bonding agent for 100% cotton that may help?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Kristina your mailbox is full


----------



## krissiemorando (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks, I just emptied it


----------

